# Some recent photos!



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow! I love #4 and #6!! Beautiful work! Your clients must be pleased!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Great pics!! Love them all! Love the head on pic #1!!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE the Welsh.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Your clients bust be very happy with the results! My favorite is #1.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I LOVE that big moose head in #1!!! And I mean that completely affectionately. He's adorable. Perfect pose to show off his head.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Your photos really capture the beautiful softness in their eyes. Great work!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Stunning photography!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous shots!! How do you get the background black? I've always wondered about that...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, amazing shots. More than how you got such nice pics, how did you get the horses so clean???


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Your Very Talented!*

Hi, how are you? I love your pics. Your Very talented. I love the dramatic effect.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

6 is just stunning.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

wow that awesome!!!! umm I was just wondering tho I really want to get into photography but how do I start ???


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooooh! Gorgeous gorgeous work!
I am inlove with that one with the dog.
If I ever got to drag a photographer out to get me some professional shots of my furry family and I'd want it to look just like that!  Gorgeous work!


----------



## specialdelivery (Jan 12, 2010)

they are all beautiful but #1 & #6 are my faves. I wish you lived close to me, to photograph mine.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Whoa, amazing shots!! Wish you lived here


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Stunning! Whats not to love


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Thankyou guys!  Me too! It's a little quiet at the moment, I need to drum up some work, thinking of doing flyers hehe! 



Frankiee said:


> wow that awesome!!!! umm I was just wondering tho I really want to get into photography but how do I start ???


Well the best way is to do a course of some sort, either through school, college (I did art GCSE and then a photography A level) or an evening course of some sort. Then when you feel confident with the camera and basic equipment (tripod, lights and light stands, that sort of thing) find local photographers online (even if it's not the field you ideally want to work in, still good to get as much knowledge as possible), and e-mail them asking if you could do work experience with them, they often really need a hand (even just to help carry stuff around!) but can't afford to pay somebody, and would happily have you tag along! You learn such a lot this way!

Also take your camera EVERYWHERE! Get up early and stay up late to capture unusual lighting conditions, go to the zoo to photograph animals, basically just practise practise practise and build up a portfolio!

Another thing I did which helps is I have a scrap book, and if I see a photo on the internet or in a magazine that inspires me, I cut it out and put it in my book, helps me to think about different lighting techniques and things!

Hehe basically as long as you have a passion for it, follow your dream!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

There are also lots of forums and photography tutorials online to get started  

I don't specialize in equine photography but do have have my own business as a lifestyle portrait photographer and never took a class.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, beautiful work! Wish you were local, I'd hire you


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow beautiful work!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

you are amazing they are great


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

wow nice #2 espesh


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Lovely shots!


----------

